# Maryland Central Open House Pics



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2009)

Dick Weatherby's Maryland Central is set in Northern Maryland right along the old right of way of the Maryland and Pennsylvania RR (the Ma & Pa). Dick's Railroad is set into the steep grade of a rocky mountain that makes you Western boys look like wimps. Climbing the hill is better suited to mountain goats. 
There are five separate loops set into the steep grade and a sixth separate loop on the far lower level.

You can see all 20+ pics here -
http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n214/altterrain/gardenrailways/marylandcentral/?albumview=grid
or browse 800 pixel versions here -
http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n214/altterrain/gardenrailways/marylandcentral/?

Some highlights -

The top loop -











view from the top -











one tipple -











and another -











lower loop -











the granddaughter's loop -











and an old lattice steel bridge on the trip over -











-Brian


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

WOW unbelievable work there.


----------

